# Begging for gas money will increase tips



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Keep your fuel tank low, so your paxes will be convinced. Maybe keep a full five gallon can in the trunk, wrapped up tight in a garbage bag, for just in case.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Keep your fuel tank low, so your paxes will be convinced. Maybe keep a full five gallon can in the trunk, wrapped up tight in a garbage bag, for just in case.


No sympathy. My response to your pathetic begging:

Zero tip, one ☆ and brutal write up.

Man up.
&#128526;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Gas stations by me, because of county lines can easily double. Cigs also! I am paying 2.27 currently. Cook county is a minimum 2.70ish range. 

I live less than 2 mins away across the street basically. 

Who you think i am choosing?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Gas stations by me, because of county lines can easily double. Cigs also! I am paying 2.27 currently. Cook county is a minimum 2.70ish range.
> 
> I live less than 2 mins away across the street basically.
> 
> Who you think i am choosing?


Not my problem.

As an investor in oil/gas, LOVE seeing gas prices increase!

Uber's strictly a side gig.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Not my problem.
> 
> As an investor in oil/gas, LOVE seeing gas prices increase!
> 
> Uber's strictly a side gig.


Markets are different. But gas, cash, and a$$. Thats all that matters.

Its one of the busiest gas stations in the country too. Thats why they do it! Makes complete sense. Never said it was your problem.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I have pride in myself, I'm not playing mind games with pax


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sounds like a good way to run out of gas on the freeway to me 🤷‍♂️ Have fun


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have found that I earn more tips by sharing with my clients my success in life. The majority of my clients are fairly to very successful themselves, and when we engage as equals they tip me 20+%


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Keep your fuel tank low, so your paxes will be convinced. Maybe keep a full five gallon can in the trunk, wrapped up tight in a garbage bag, for just in case.


I will do you one better.
My gas tank Level Sending Float switch quit functioning a few months ago.

My Car Reads zero and flashes a low gas signal right after a fill up !

I track mileage & tank level using trip odometer B.

So i could pull this on a Full Tank !

( have to remove back seat to access float sensor.
If i go through all that, i will replace entire unit including filters & electric fuel pump.$200.00 just for parts )



WindyCityAnt said:


> Gas stations by me, because of county lines can easily double. Cigs also! I am paying 2.27 currently. Cook county is a minimum 2.70ish range.
> 
> I live less than 2 mins away across the street basically.
> 
> Who you think i am choosing?


$1.89 for Shell unleaded Last Night !
Woo Hoo !



MiamiKid said:


> Not my problem.
> 
> As an investor in oil/gas, LOVE seeing gas prices increase!
> 
> Uber's strictly a side gig.


Me Too !

Especially in Your State !


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Hard to beg for gas money when you're driving a Prius.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hard to beg for gas money when you're driving a Prius.


Beg for $500.00 Regenerative Brake Pad Money!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nope. as a pax I'd think the driver was really not very good at scheduling his time. A tip wouldn't fix that defect.



Amos69 said:


> I have found that I earn more tips by sharing with my clients my success in life


um, er, ah telling my pax I retired at 52 and do just fine living off investment income (and wife unit) doesn't net more tips. Maybe if one is too successful or more successful then the pax it backfires? Just saying....maybe.... &#127965;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Begging for gas money will increase tips*


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 413509


Will skip begging for gas. However, heading to the bars, now, where I'll be buying Martini's &#127864;; then, begging for sex. &#128077;&#128515;


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Keep your fuel tank low, so your paxes will be convinced. Maybe keep a full five gallon can in the trunk, wrapped up tight in a garbage bag, for just in case.


That's exactly what I do!

I also have pictures of "feed the children" kids taped up on the windows and I tell people those are my kids. I say "I'd love to feed them but people don't tip enough so I guess they'll just have to go to bed hungry tonight".

Also instead of wearing clothes I have a wooden barrel to which I have attached shoulder straps. Because I'm too poor to afford clothes you know.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *keep a full five gallon gas can in the trunk, wrapped up tight in a garbage bag, for just in case.*


.......From the Handbook: "_how to get arrested for potential Domestic Terrorism 
during a Police stop_"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Keep your fuel tank low, so your paxes will be convinced. Maybe keep a full five gallon can in the trunk, wrapped up tight in a garbage bag, for just in case.


Ya'll have it! Myself, never ever beg. Ride with a full tank always. Dress cool and hand out minis &#127864;&#127864;!

Then collect mega tips. &#128077;
&#128526;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Top rated Tip Generator


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

This thread responses were so funny 😂. I really hope you're kidding OP. 

If anyone begs for money while they are providing a service for me, I will take back whatever tip they were about to get. Nothing cute about in your face greed.

I 👀 Right through it and so will others.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sounds like a good way to run out of gas on the freeway to me &#129335;‍♂ Have fun


Win/win
Save money either way ... pax gotta help you push the damn car ...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> No sympathy. My response to your pathetic begging:
> 
> Zero tip, one ☆ and brutal write up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I met rideshare drivers that sold blood plasma to buy gasoline. Swallow your pride, and just beg for it. Tips are plentiful from compassionate riders.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I met rideshare drivers that sold blood plasma to buy gasoline. Swallow your pride, and just beg for it. Tips are plentiful from compassionate riders.


And to think, the general public view drivers as lazy, shiftless and unemployable.
nonsense!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> And to think, the general public view drivers as lazy, shiftless and unemployable.
> nonsense!


Myself, armed with a Liberal Arts degree, have been employed by many influential / degenerate / ignorant jackasses, that flunked grammar when writing me up. With that said, I'm done!

&#128661;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Myself, *armed with a Liberal Arts degree*


.....like walking into Life's Gun fight "armed" with an Exacto Blade.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you need to beg for tips you need to find a real job.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If you need to beg for tips you need to find a real job.


What is a "real job?"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What is a "real job?"


Sounds like something you'd have to beg for. No thanks. &#128526;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like something you'd have to beg for. No thanks. &#128526;


Begging, pleading, and appeasing leads to success at some point.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Begging, pleading, and appeasing leads to success at some point.


Probably so, however, I'll stay with the "appeasing" part. Let someone else do the begging and pleading.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Begging, pleading, and appeasing leads to success at some point.


Sounds like you don't get too many booty calls and your too poor to buy any &#128539;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> This thread responses were so funny &#128514;. *I really hope you're kidding OP.*
> 
> If anyone begs for money while they are providing a service for me, I will take back whatever tip they were about to get. Nothing cute about in your face greed.
> 
> *I &#128064; Right through it and so will others.*


 Ditto! @FormerTaxiDriver♧ c'mon man, you playing right? Right? 


Mkang14 said:


> and so will others.


Too much credit!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Sounds like you don't get too many booty calls and your too poor to buy any &#128539;


I get plenty of booty calls around truck stops by lot lizards.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Ditto! @FormerTaxiDriver♧ c'mon man, you playing right? Right?
> 
> Too much credit!


Ever heard of condiment soup? It's free!!!!

&#129322;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Driving around the city with a full tank of gas is just extra weight to carry around in stop and go traffic! I've noticed a difference in MPG at full vs and 1/4 tank.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Driving around the city with a full tank of gas is just extra weight to carry around in stop and go traffic! I've noticed a difference in MPG at full vs and 1/4 tank.


Yes, more weight requires more horsepower, from burning more fuel.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Swallow your pride, and just beg for it.


Most people do not like beggars. 
Begging would have an opposite effect on me for sure.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hard to beg for gas money when you're driving a Prius.


I'm not begging for anything from pax.

Well maybe sex if it's a hot, sexy female. 
&#127864;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> I'm not begging for anything from pax.
> 
> Well maybe sex if it's a hot, sexy female.
> &#127864;


She better be carrying hand sanitizer and be wearing an approved mask...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> She better be carrying hand sanitizer and be wearing an approved mask...


Yup, sanitizer, mask and no clothes!
&#128513;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yup, sanitizer, mask and no clothes!
> &#128513;


Pole dancers hate using handsanitzer. One place I went to, the girls had to carry a big jug of that stuff up on stage, then apply it before the dance on he pole began. Kinky it may be, I thought it was oil at first, but it dried. I guess the health department was leaning on the club about spreading germs with the pole.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Pole dancers hate using handsanitzer. One place I went to, the girls had to carry a big jug of that stuff up on stage, then apply it before the dance on he pole began. Kinky it may be, I thought it was oil at first, but it dried. I guess the health department was leaning on the club about spreading germs with the pole.


All strippers in 2020: "_*have pole, will travel*_"


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Beg for $500.00 Regenerative Brake Pad Money!


Now I know why my Prius brakes cost $685.00. And all this time I thought I was ripped off. * I still do!*


----------



## Fairshare (Jun 26, 2018)

You drive your car on low fuel(very bad for car), hoping to get a couple dollars tip? This is bad in so many ways.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fairshare said:


> You drive your car on low fuel(very bad for car), hoping to get a couple dollars tip? This is bad in so many ways.


LOW FUEL BURNS UP EXPENSIVE ELECTRIC FUEL PUMPS !!!

GASOLINE LUBRICATES & COOLS ELECTRUC FUEL PUMPS !

SOME PUMPS COST $800.00 OR MORE.
JUST FOR PUMP !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fairshare said:


> You drive your car on low fuel(very bad for car), hoping to get a couple dollars tip? This is bad in so many ways.


Every penny received after begging and then some will be used on a tow truck or medical Bill's after running out of gas in the hood.


----------

